# What does it mean to "crash?"



## Gretchen49 (Jun 7, 2014)

In my introductory post, I mentioned that I need to lay down every afternoon, but also that I get mailasey every few months like clockwork (just happened to have that symptom twice in two weeks, which I've never experienced). I go more in depth in that post, but a responder mentioned that I "crash."

Here's the link:

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/10689-im-new-with-qs-for-you/

Which one of these is crashing? The every day afternoon fatigue, or the getting flu-like symptoms every 3 months? Does anyone else get fluey/malaise, too? Or might that not be caused by my Hashimoto's?

I would also love to know the ya'll suffer with due to Hashimoto's, so I know what to look out for in the future.

Thank you!!

<3


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Crashing can mean any number of things. In non-medical community it more than likely means so exhausted you have to get horizontal.

You know, in the grand scheme of autoimmune diseases, Hashimoto's is the easiest to treat and manage. [Those of you who don't have other autoimmune diseases may not appreciate this statement, but it's true.]

You also have to remember that the very few who are struggling with the disease [or other issues] tend to spend time on forums such as this. Most people with Hashimoto's [and I do really mean nearly everyone] is leading a normal life with appropriate treatment.

So lots to be positive about.


----------



## Gretchen49 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah I live a very normal life. I've joined this board to figure out what I should be looking out for, and to get answers for questions I have from researching Hashimoto's via the internet. My initial post portrays my confusion! What tests to get (or force my doc to order), what is with this gluten-free talk, etc etc.

Thanks for the info, CA-Lynn.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Could Hashi's flare up and cause you to feel awful, with fatigue and the rest of it? It sure can. And I think this is a lot more prevalent with folks who are misdiagnosed, under-medicated, or where treatment is mismanaged. Heck, there's a remote possibility that it could even be Hashitoxicosis, Hashimoto's Encephalopathy (aka SREAT), or Graves' running comorbid with your condition. This is why it's important for docs to be totally sure of what is going on. One condition needs different treatment than another.

I think it's important to find a doc who will actively listen to your signs & symptoms, think outside of the box, and look under all sorts of rocks to flush out proper diagnosis and answers. For example, I had an endo who flat-out refused to run certain antibody tests and wouldn't even do a baseline ultrasound. Lo and behold, I went elsewhere and I *did* have some of the antibodies, not to mention nodules and an enlarged thyroid that continue to show up. Sometimes you have to trust your gut instincts if you want better care.

That being said, there are a lot of conditions, diseases, and hidden infections whose signs & symptoms can mimic thyroid problems, or cause issues for your thyroid. So even though your thyroid issues *may* be properly diagnosed and treated, you shouldn't stop looking if you are still symptomatic. Things like: Mono/EBV, Lyme disease, liver disease, diabetes / blood sugar issues, blood pressure problems, sleep apnea / sleep disorders, adrenals / cortisol levels, heart conditions, out of balance sex hormones, vitamin / mineral imbalances, allergies, food sensitivities, etc. These are just to name a few. A good doctor will consider and evaluate all of these things.

You mentioned gluten in your other posting. It's the latest buzzword and trend, which works out quite nicely for those of who *are* GF. (More foods to pick from and dining choices!) Just a heads up -- you can be negative for full-blown Celiac disease, but still have a very bad gluten sensitivity that affects you. They can test for each of these things, but they are different tests. Celiac is typically a blood test, while gluten sensitivity can be a saliva test. Gluten also has a knack for hanging around for weeks or more in your system. You are correct in that one theory is that gluten can cause a flare up of antibodies / immune system. Certainly if you are still symptomatic, it might be wise to test for Celiac and/or gluten sensitivity. It can cause everything from heart palps to brain fog to stomach problems -- it just depends on how a specific individual reacts to it. From a personal standpoint, I can tell you that I get an awful brain fog and stomach issues if I consume it.

Another example of how everything is interconnected: I had a bad gluten sensitivity that wasn't discovered for years until I went to a ND. I went totally GF, but still had the same nasty symptoms. Lo and behold, I was still taking Synthroid, which isn't guaranteed to be GF. Switched from Synthroid and BOOM, gluten issues cleared. So there can be lots of puzzle pieces to put together!


----------



## Gretchen49 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you, bigfoot! Great info.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

CA-Lynn said:


> You know, in the grand scheme of autoimmune diseases, Hashimoto's is the easiest to treat and manage. [Those of you who don't have other autoimmune diseases may not appreciate this statement, but it's true.]


*cough*

I'll just be quiet over here. 

Though in all fairness, my case is pretty unusual and many can find relief if they get a good doctor that actively manages the disease for them. In these cases, yes it is easy to treat and to control and is for hundreds of thousands of people.

I do have other autoimmune disorders and can sympathize with the difficulty in treating them or even worse, the lack of understanding of how to treat it to begin with.

OP - Yes I have had to crash some days, meaning I got so exhausted that I had to lie down, even if I didn't fall asleep. That's not like me. Usually when people talk about crashing it's when your so overwhelmed with exhaustion that you just can't keep going.


----------

